
Decentralized prediction market posts detailed report on $5.2M crowdsale - json554433
http://www.augur.net/blog/the-crowdsale-what-s-new-and-what-s-next
======
sputknick
The reason I'm excited for this product, is the possibility of using the
internet to gather information about the future. InTrade tried to do this a
decade ago, but its centralized structure and its market maker algorithm made
it harder to use with more thinly traded ideas. The internet is full of people
who express their opinions about the future, what this does is allows anyone
anywhere to use the wisdom of the crowds to gain better insight about the
future.

------
tonysakich
I'm a member of the Augur team and just wanted to introduce myself, my name is
Tony Sakich and I handle Marketing and some Business Development. I'm a long-
time lurker but have recently made a few posts about Augur, trying to only
post informative updates, of which is this one so I'm glad it was posted by a
friend.

We've had a pretty great 2015 and we have also made some other updates that we
didn't focus on due to the crowdsale's success. Augur is moving toward
partnership with IBM Watson and that we have been in discussion with four
major European banks have verbally expressed interest in participating in the
crowdsale. These items and much more are in the post which I encourage anyone
interested in the project to read.

Additionally, if this post picks up some steam on the dialogue front, I'm
going to reach out to our lead developers to answer some questions if
possible.

The ending of the crowdsale meant that the primary focus immediately shifted
completely to Development. The Open Source nature of Augur is essential for
the project to exist, so we hope that there are some interested in
contributing within this community. If anyone would like an invitation to our
Slack group please just contact me and I can make it happen. I'm @TonySwish on
Twitter and the project itself can be found @AugurProject on Twitter and on
GitHub at [https://github.com/AugurProject](https://github.com/AugurProject).
The official website is [http://augur.net](http://augur.net) and the demo is
at [http://demo.augur.net](http://demo.augur.net)

I didn't want to make a post like this until the crowdsale was over as for us
getting contributors to the project is our #1 goal.

